# [SOLVED] TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues



## FrostedFlakes62

Hello,

I have a TP link TL-WN722N wireless adapter and it refuses to work on my win7 machine. I've tried installying the cd driver, all the relevant drivers on the TP link website, and the generic atheros driver. I've also tried manually installing all those drivers using device manager to no avail, and it says "a device attached to your system is not functioning"

But I know the physical adaptor is working because I was able to successfully install it onto another computer (it was a windows 8 preview version). :banghead:


----------



## etaf

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

can we see the following
device manager screen shot, xirrus and ipconfig /all

quite a few drivers listed 
TL-WN722N - Welcome to TP-LINK
did you install the latest version and what happened ?
did you use the setup file, from the zip or browse to the inf file ? - see below for using the inf

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
How do I get into Windows Device Manager?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager


*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
----
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to install the driver from Device Manager if the download is a INF file*

If the download is a Zip or RAR type of file
First extract the files from the zip/rar file onto your PC into a folder of their own

then the steps are

>Start Globe
>Devices and Printers
>File > select - Device Manager

Goto the Device you need to update
Note: Use the [+] icon to open up the hardware categories which contain the actual devices.

right-click on the adapter
Then click on Update Driver

Select on "seach driver on computer"
Then insert the path of your INF file (the folder you extracted the zip/rar file into)
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

Full instructions are here
*Link to instructions for windows 7*
How To Update Drivers in Windows 7

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FrostedFlakes62

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

ok here is a pic of my device manager and the message I got when I last attempted to manually install a driver 


I've tried installing all win7 versions of the drivers on the TP link website. Whenever I try to install them using the .exe, it says it is successfully installed, but nothing changes in the device manager. 

I should let you know that I am currently using my phone's wifi to get onto the internet through the easytether app.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5hg_Eug0yuwcUdoT0tmX0tMU00/edit

here is the xirrus pic

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5hg_Eug0yuwT1RadHBQX0w3Zm8/edit

and here is the IP config:



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Christopher-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tcom.purdue.edu
purdue.edu
purdue.lcl
tcom.purdue.edu
purdue.edu
purdue.lcl

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : EasyTether Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-74-68-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.117.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 06, 2012 5:31:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 14, 2148 11:06:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.117.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.117.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-22-A9-FB-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:305d:204a:3f57:8afd(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::305d:204a:3f57:8afd%18(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

would you post back the following information

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device in device manager

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FrostedFlakes62

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

USB\VID_0CF3&PID_9271&REV_0108
USB\VID_0CF3&PID_9271


those were the only 2 entries.


----------



## etaf

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

comes up in the database as a 
TP-LINK 150 Mbps Wireless Lite N Adapter TL-WN721N

which was listed here as TL-WN72xN_091127 
http://www.tp-link.com/resources/software/2009113017033314.zip

it may be worth trying these drivers
TL-WN721N - Welcome to TP-LINK

but of course the database maybe wrong 

As you say comes up as an Atheros driver 
here is the driver to support those codes 
Drivers for Atheros AR7010 and Windows 7

maybe worth trying 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to install the driver from Device Manager if the download is a INF file*

If the download is a Zip or RAR type of file
First extract the files from the zip/rar file onto your PC into a folder of their own

Then look to see if a setup.exe file exists - double click on that file to install 

Otherwise 


the steps are

>Start Globe
>Devices and Printers
>File > select - Device Manager

Goto the Device you need to update
Note: Use the [+] icon to open up the hardware categories which contain the actual devices.

right-click on the adapter
Then click on Update Driver

Select on "seach driver on computer"
Then insert the path of your INF file (the folder you extracted the zip/rar file into)
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

Full instructions are here
*Link to instructions for windows 7*
How To Update Drivers in Windows 7
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FrostedFlakes62

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

No luck, I get the same problems. Although interestingly windows update is now tring to install an Atheros AR9271 driver, which is what was installed on my windows 8 machine, however it is failing for some reason. I'll try to mess with that and get back to you


----------



## FrostedFlakes62

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

No luck, windows update keeps saying the installation is failing


----------



## etaf

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

i have not tried this - but just in case you want to take a chance
Make a restore point on the PC before starting

System Restore Point - Create - Windows 7 Forums

two suggestions 
*1)*
then you could look for the drivers being used and remove from the system 
it appears to have worked on a google search for others - BUT as i say , i have never tried or recommended

if you right click on the adapter 
>goto properties
>goto the driver Tab
>driver details - this will tell you the name of the file 

NOW it would appear that the driver will be kept here
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository
so you need to find the folder 
and then within the folder - you should see the inf file
you should be able to open that file with notepad - MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT set  to always use notepad to open the file - BE VERY careful here 

heres a link to the seven forum - where this was tried 
How to completely uninstall the ethernet driver - Windows 7 Forums

i have looked on my windows 7 PC and found the correct driver for the network adapter i have - BUT as i say 
you may not want to do this - without further research or advice 

*2)*
Again another suggestion that I have not tried - is a little easier 
Remove Old Drivers After Upgrading to New Hardware - How-To Geek


----------



## FrostedFlakes62

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

so for your first suggestion, what should I do after I open up the inf file?


----------



## etaf

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

you open up the inf file to check the file is actually for the device 

then from the post you close and delete the whole folder

but you may want to try the 2nd suggestion 1st as it uses the windows program device manager


----------



## FrostedFlakes62

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*

I tried the 2nd option and it worked! Thank you so much


----------



## etaf

*Re: TP Link Wireless Adapter Driver Issues*



> I tried the 2nd option and it worked! Thank you so much


 Wow -that was worth a punt -i can add to my known solutions now it worked for you 

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

